# Problem mit Textur



## merlin2 (3. Feb 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgenedes Problem: Ich möchte eine Textur auf die _runde_ Seite eines Cylinders legen, weiß aber nicht, wie.
In sämtlichen Tutorials, die ich gelesen habe, ist das Problem nicht zu finden.   

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort, die mir weiterhilft!


----------



## merlin2 (3. Mrz 2007)

Warum antwortet niemand?
Ist die Frage zu schwierig oder schlecht formuliert?


----------



## merlin2 (2. Mai 2007)

Es muss doch eine Antwort geben...


----------



## kaie (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Merlin,

um Deine Selbstgespräche hier zu beenden, versuche ich mal Dein Problem zu lösen: die von Java3D bereitgestellten Primitives bestehen zumeist aus einzelnen Teil-Shapes, die jeweils eine eigene Appearance erhalten können. Mit getShape kannst Du Dir das gewünschte Shape heraussuchen. Hier wird das am Beispiel eines Autoreifens verdeutlicht:

```
// Reifen erzeugen
Cylinder reifen = new Cylinder((float).4,(float).4,Primitive.GENERATE_NORMALS|Primitive.GENERATE_TEXTURE_COORDS,new Appearance());

// Textur auf die Vorder- und Rückseite des Zylinders legen
Appearance radAppear = new Appearance();
radAppear.setTexture(holeTextur("reifen01.gif"));
reifen.getShape(Cylinder.TOP).setAppearance(radAppear);
reifen.getShape(Cylinder.BOTTOM).setAppearance(radAppear);

// Textur auf den Zylindermantel legen
Appearance rad2Appear = new Appearance();
rad2Appear.setTexture(holeTextur("reifen02.gif"));
reifen.getShape(Cylinder.BODY).setAppearance(rad2Appear);
```
Bis auf die selbstgeschriebene Hilfsmethode holeTextur sollte das eigentlich auch bei Dir funktionieren.


----------



## merlin2 (4. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank, kaie! Also gibt es *doch* immer eine Antwort.


----------

